# The will to kill



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very interesting thread I found on XD talk.

The Will to Kill: A Study in the Mindset of Violence

http://www.ignatius-piazza-front-si...l-to-kill-a-study-in-the-mindset-of-violence/

Read the article in the story. These people were very lucky. Any comments?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

This item seems to be making the forum rounds today. I'll save it and read it later. Thanks.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. As reluctant as I am to take self-defense advice from a Freddie Mercury look-alike, I have to agree with him. A guy asks you and your wife to lie down so he can tie you up? No way!! Fight him with every ounce of speed and strength you possess!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHAAHAAAA. I wouldn't have fought back. 

Simply because anyone carrying that much stuff had to be Batman with his bat utility belt, not a bad guy!

Is this guy for real? Two to the chest, one to the head... yeah right! Give a well trained person a gun and tell them to run the same drill under timed conditions and they may do well, now take that same person and expect them to get the same results under REAL duress. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. 

This story wreaks of BullSh*t. Newspaper article or not, dogs start barking long before bacon comes into the equation. If someone can get through your home when you have THREE dogs, before you notice them... I'd say sit back with a video camera and film him raping your wife, because you either have retarded dogs, or you are deaf as a doornail.

The underlying premise to fight back is sound, but the "tactics" he will teach you in his videoblogs or tutorials is nothing more than tragedy waiting to happen. The fact that the wife was pummeling the bad guy with a bat isn't substantial in the least, as she was probably afraid of konking out her husband in the same swing of the bat.

Moving on to the fact that the took away his gun and baseball bat, two items that would severely restrict his ability to be "quiet" when entering the home, why in the bloody hell didn't she pick up the gun and shoot the intruder? Why didn't she go to the kitchen for a knife? I'll tell you why. Because when under attack like this (think bar fight) you concern yourself with nothing more than what is directly at hand. The bat, although effective, is only as lethal as the arms swinging it and how able they are at hitting a moving target, such as a head in a tussle. 

Where were the dogs? Bacon is an alluring distraction, assuming they were distracted from the intruder to begin with, but it would only last about 20 seconds with my dogs, and I have small dogs. They'd be all over the intruders hind quarters 5 seconds after the bacon was "deployed" hahaha.

I love these types of stories. They use words like "perimeter defenses" which sell lots of stuff, none of which works better than a motion sensor and a couple of dogs. What is the average person supposed to "deploy"? Proximity mines, trip wires, claymores, a private security force???? Regardless of the intruders intentions, sure, fight back, but don't be too worried about using your tactically place smoke bombs, or your pistol gripped shotty, or your super duper .45 race gun to take 'em out. Just scream loudly when your dogs start BARKING at the bacon and call the police. Position yourself in the room you are in and prepare for the assault, if it comes. If indeed the person was that determined to get to you, fight, kick, bite, scratch, knee, punch, fart your way past them and keep going. I might stand and fight until my wife got away, but after that, had I not shot the dumbass, I'd run away down the stairs and out the door to the neighbors house where my wife would be (prearranged) and it'd be over.

Seriously, this article sounds like more of a sales pitch than any actual usable information. Buyer beware!!!

Zhur

PS. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Front Sight - and the Pizza Man, especially - has always employed "hard sell" tactics to drum up business. The training there is actually pretty good, and I wish they'd use _that_ for marketing, rather than taking advantage of uninvolved situations like this one.

Yeah, yeah, when you fight back you win. Don't quit. Never give up. Use improvised weapons if necessary. Fight as long as there is breath in your body. None of this is new.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Front Sight - and the Pizza Man, especially - has always employed "hard sell" tactics to drum up business. The training there is actually pretty good, and I wish they'd use _that_ for marketing, rather than taking advantage of uninvolved situations like this one.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, when you fight back you win. Don't quit. Never give up. Use improvised weapons if necessary. Fight as long as there is breath in your body. None of this is new.


That's a big +1:smt062

I too think that story has an odd smell to it tho \"doggy::smt021:impact:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Molon labe!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Molon labe!


Is the Pizza Man Greek? :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing like scare tactic marketing.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Reminds me the ADT home security commercials.....god I hate those.

Guy busts through the front door of the house in broad daylight. (please). The alarm goes off (like people keep their alarms on when they are home in the middle of the day). He runs right back out the door.......AS the phone is ringing because ADT is calling already!!! They make me sick. Last time we watched that my 10 year old son says to me...."we should get that"! DOH!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ah... TV commercials of exaggeration... but I think the kid has a valid point there.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The last time I set an alarm off it took 20 min.s for the cops to show. It was one of those go on in if no one is home type service calls. I'll pass on ADT.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I love that ADT commercial when the guy looks down the stairs and see the guy come up to the door and kick it in. My spouse would have had something to tell the guy that called (of course I would haft to have a spouse).


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

This whole thread was'nt very productive for me.I've got dogs and these things just don't happen.It smells-BS.


----------

